# All Time Best Bait for Deer only



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Rafrin said:


> If you are afraid of the steam cooling down by the time you get to the stand, simply use a large thermos; works just as well but doesn't hold as much steam.
> Good luck.


WHOAA! Maybe, just maybe "steam" is the logic behind my method as well! 
Thanks man! :lol: :lol: 
<----<<<


----------



## Rafrin (Jan 14, 2006)

dodge7 said:


> Try the canned steam from Meijers


I checked yesterday. They no long stock it. Costco has it but it is in 30- gallon drums. Probably last the entire season, if you're thrifty. It's located in the clearance section in the lower level.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Last time I heard bucket of steam I was being sent to the fire room of a Destroyer.....good to see a few of us haven't forgotten....


----------



## jimmyboy (Jan 10, 2002)

How do ya git the bucket of steam up high enough for the breeze to blow it to the deer, use skyhooks?


----------



## Rafrin (Jan 14, 2006)

jimmyboy said:


> How do ya git the bucket of steam up high enough for the breeze to blow it to the deer, use skyhooks?



The other is to simply scoop it out using a steam shovel.


----------



## jawbreaker (Aug 18, 2003)

If someone is left handed will they need a left handed steam shovel??


Jawbreaker


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

jawbreaker said:


> If someone is left handed will they need a left handed steam shovel??
> 
> 
> Jawbreaker


Yes, but just like with most shotguns, left-handed versions do cost more. . .us lefties can't catch a break!!


----------

